

Ask HN: How does Spotify do it? - jason_slack

I looked at Spotify today and It confuses me how they can allow anyone to play any song, anytime? What about licensing to the record companies?<p>What am I missing?<p>Are they paying licensing to the record companies or do they not have to since it is just streaming, not illegally copying the music like Lime or Napster?
======
us
They are currently not available in the US probably because of that reason but
have seemingly have approval in the UK

